# Lord of the MBTIs



## Transkar (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, this is just for fun, so don't go all getting your panties in a bunch for overgeneralizing and stereotyping.

If one of each of the 16 types were stranded on an island, who would be the last one standing? Who would be the first one to die?


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

The last one to die would be the INFP, because they go well with BBQ sauce.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

The last one standing? 

The one that didn't find a way off the island silly.


----------



## ReflecTcelfeR (Jul 28, 2011)

With reasonable shade and a canister of oil I'd think INTJ's could do well. :happy:


----------



## CountD (Jul 24, 2011)

In the matter of last one standing, I think INTJ. They would manipulate everyone into killing each other, at which point the INTJ would have all the resources to him/herself. If there were an ENTJ on the island though, this probably wouldn't happen, because the ENTJ would force everyone into appointed labor and responsibility that would keep everyone alive.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

CountD said:


> In the matter of last one standing, I think INTJ. They would manipulate everyone into killing each other, at which point the INTJ would have all the resources to him/herself. If there were an ENTJ on the island though, this probably wouldn't happen, because the ENTJ would force everyone into appointed labor and responsibility that would keep everyone alive.


Indeed. It's the perfect opportunity to utilize all those survival tactics I learned from Discovery channel until we come up with a plan to get the eff out.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Most likely an NT, probably ENTJ or INTP (I think some of the qualities attributed to INTPs would make us quite likely to survive).


----------



## rythmol (Jul 31, 2011)

i think it'd be a duel to the death between an INTJ and INTP.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Um, I think you'd have to be a fool to want to live at a place where everyone wants to tear each other apart, so I'd voluntarily leave before everyone decided to start offing each other.


----------



## cranberryplains (Aug 1, 2011)

As I said in "Survivor MBTI pilot episode" (with some minor adjustments)

I believe that most of the time, killing is a waste of time, energy, and resources. However, there may come a time when someone needs to die or be expelled from the group, if they are just wasting food and not helping the group. So, killing may be a necessity, although in most situations it would be disadvantageous. So, here goes with the MBTI analysis for this scenario.

In a situation like this, I believe that Es have a greater chance of survival (or at least staying in the group), due to the fact that Es are more people-concerned, motivating them to save others' skins, and doing work for the group, making people not want to kill them or expel them from the group. Is are more concerned about themselves and thus may be more likely to be killed or expelled, but have a better chance of survival if expelled. But, it makes sense to keep some Is in the group because they are less likely to be concerned with what others are doing, and focus on the task on hand.

I think that Ss are more likely to survive than Ns, for the reason that the are concerned about what's happening and needs to happen now, and are concerned about what is happening in the real world. Ns are more concerned about what needs to happen in the future, and more about analyzing hypothetical problems than real world problems. However, there is reason for keeping a few N's in the group if one of these problems which they need occurs (like the classic wolf, chicken, corn, boat scenario).

I believe that Ts are more likely to survive that Fs, due to the fact that they are concerned with things, rather than people, and are more willing to kill or expel others if necessary. Also, Fs are more likely to kill another off out of a grudge, even if that person is vital to the group's survival. However, if a T kills another off, rather than expel them (as I believe they would be more inclined to do in order to savor the resources on the island), I believe others will want to kill or expel that T, out of fear of their own life, creating a chain of Ts killing other Ts for their own survival. So I believe it makes sense to keep some Fs in the group just to keep the Ts in line.

Lastly, I think that Ps are equally likely to survive as Js, for the reasoning that both are equal in their advantages and disadvantages. Ps may procrastinate more, but that is generally with something like essays or projects, and not as much as things required for survival. They do have the advantage of being open for ideas, but have the disadvantage of being more likely to dilly-dally and not do what needs to get done. Js may have a harder time adapting to the island, but once they are adapted, they are fairly well off. They have the advantage of knowing what needs to get done, but have the disadvantage of not going through with another's idea of it goes against their personal plan. So, overall, I believe the likelihood of survival go in this order:

1. ESTX
2. ISTX
3. ESFX
4. ISFX
5. ENTX
6. INTX
7. ENFX
8. INFX


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

cranberryplains said:


> etc


there is some sense in what you're saying

I don't think being an S trumps being a T though (except for maybe INTP)...so to further make it more accurate:

1. ESTX
2. ISTX
3. ENTJ
4. ENTP/INTJ
5. ESFX
6. ENFX
7. INTP
8. ISFX
9. INFX


----------



## cranberryplains (Aug 1, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> there is some sense in what you're saying
> 
> I don't think being an S trumps being a T though (except for maybe INTP)...so to further make it more accurate:
> 
> ...


 True. I originally had it like yours in the "MBTI survivor" thread, but my sister said that being an S trumps being an F because of the practicality of the "down-to-earth" approach of the Sensor. However, looking back, I think that it is fairly likely that an F will get them screwed in that situation because of their frequent irrationalities, so I think I was right before I changed it. But I do think that INTPs are about the same as INTJs in this situation, due to their ability to come up with practical ways to escape the island. (Gotta defend my own type)! So thanks for that. I believe though, the true order is as follows:

1. ESTX
2. ISTX
3. ENTX
4. INTX
5. ESFX
6. ISFX
7. ENFX
8. INFX


----------



## Aleksandr (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm.. when the end result must be last ONE standing, how many other types would rationalize the death of 15 anonymous individuals logicaly via self preservation and would be impervious to the effects of guilt in doing so? A Darwinistic approach would also give the end justifies the means, if said 15 anonymous people were to somehow be removed from the situation, they must not have been worthy to survive, leaving only the best of the species. I'm confident an INTJ would be calus enough to plan out and execute an untracable hit on every other person at the right time and even equiped to remove the opposition based on an accurate judge of each persons level of threat to said INTJ. An interesting thread too btw-


----------



## Daniel Vu Tran (Aug 8, 2011)

Aleksandr said:


> Hmm.. when the end result must be last ONE standing, how many other types would rationalize the death of 15 anonymous individuals logicaly via self preservation and would be impervious to the effects of guilt in doing so? A Darwinistic approach would also give the end justifies the means, if said 15 anonymous people were to somehow be removed from the situation, they must not have been worthy to survive, leaving only the best of the species. I'm confident an INTJ would be calus enough to plan out and execute an untracable hit on every other person at the right time and even equiped to remove the opposition based on an accurate judge of each persons level of threat to said INTJ. An interesting thread too btw-


I agree. INTJ = the sneaky ones. Guaranteed we would find a way to get an untraceable hit on every single other person before any clue is made onto us. 

Someone brought up that ENTJs would try to make everyone work together to survive, which would sound ideal. Although this was not the basis of the rules. So that's a dumb idea. Being an INTJ, we would realize this, and we would use the ENTJ trying to "rule" everyone as a basis of logic for he/she being the first one off the island / killed. And then, just a matter of time I suppose.. and what's funny is, in the end I would be satisfied that I made it out alive last. I wouldn't even have any remorse. I'd be happy just knowing I was right lol.


----------



## Chasin Paper (Oct 22, 2014)

First to die? Hate to encourage stereotypes but, INFP...we'd be all moody and depressed about it, not participate or contribute to the "common good", go off to be alone, probably have an anxiety attack,...everyone would eventually loathe us and plot to kill us off.

Last one standing? ESTP. Ruthless.


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

The INTx would have probably already thoroughly thought of ways to get off the island (step by step ways on how to leave the island and all things necessary), but are too lazy or distracted to do it. They'd also probably die of dehydration or starvation because I know I tend to forget to eat when I'm deep in thought or working on something. Still, their resourcefulness and ingenuity tends to pull through and their ability to 'control' their emotions would assist in remaining calm when methodically plotting things or the initial landing on the island. I'd say INTJ's are more likely than INTP's, but if it was down to both of them, they both are probably arguing which one of them is better at surviving and their constant debate would be picked up by 15 different countries.


----------



## Chasin Paper (Oct 22, 2014)

Why does 'everyone' think sensors are stupid and only NTs could survive?


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Chasin Paper said:


> Why does 'everyone' think sensors are stupid and only NTs could survive?


Because in an NT mind you're already dead.


----------



## Chasin Paper (Oct 22, 2014)

Ultr4 said:


> Because in an NT mind you're already dead.


Pssht. I'm sure NF's could imagine many horrible, "poetic", scenarios of murder...ie Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Chasin Paper said:


> Pssht. I'm sure NF's could imagine many horrible, "poetic", scenarios of murder...ie Edgar Allen Poe


Ahaha, for sure .
xNTP doesn't care about details :crazy:


----------

